# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  حقوق المرأة

## صفاء العشري

في عام 1979 اعتمدت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة معاهدة دولية وصفت بأنها وثيقة دولية لحقوق المرأة. وقد دخلت حيز النفاذ في 3 سبتمبر 1981. وقعت 16 دولة عربية على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة هذه منذ ذلك الحين.
بعد ثلاثين عاما، تستنتج العديد من الدراسات أن وضع المرأة في الشرق الأوسط لا يزال في حاجة إلى التحسين في جميع المجالات، بما في ذلك السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية و الثقافية. العنف ضد المرأة و عدم المساواة في الفرص في العالم العربي لا تزال سائدة في كل من المناطق الريفية والحضرية.
في نوفمبر تشرين الثاني أظهر بحث عن النساء أجرته مؤسسة طومسون رويترز في  22 دولة عربية ونشرت نتائجه في صحيفة الإندبندنت أن ظروف المرأة العربية أصبحت أسوأ بعد ما سمي الربيع العربي . فقد تدهورت مكانة المرأة في مصر مع تزايد العنف الجنسي الذي أصبح شائعا وتراجع تمثيل المرأة في البرلمان و نمو التطرف وكلها عوامل أوقفت النهوض بحقوق المرأة.
في العراق وسوريا في ظل الظروف القاسية التي خلقتها الحرب، تواجه النساء عنفا مضاعفا. بالإضافة إلى أنهن أصبحن لاجئات ومشردات وأرامل وغيره ... يتعرضن للعنف الجنسي و العنف الأسري و الزواج القسري ، ناهيك عن التعذيب وانتهاك إنسانيتهن في السجون ومراكز الاحتجاز.
العديد من المؤتمرات والندوات التي تم عقدها بشكل رئيسي في الدول العربية على مر السنين، حثت الحكومات العربية التي لم تصدق على اتفاقية القضاء على جميع أشكال التمييز ضد المرأة على القيام بذلك على الفور. كما حثت على تحسين تعليم المرأة والقضاء على ارتفاع معدلات الأمية بين الإناث في العالم العربي وذلك بجعل التعليم الابتدائي المجاني والإلزامي على حد سواء .
البيانات النهائية الصادرة عن جميع هذه المؤتمرات ترسم خارطة الطريق لتحرير المرأة وحمايتها من العنف ، ولكن للأسف لا تزال الغالبية العظمى من هذه القرارات حبرا على الورق.
هل تعتقدون أن العنف تزايد ضد النساء العربيات ؟ و هل تفعل الحكومات ما يكفي لحماية النساء ؟ ومن هو المسؤول المجتمع أو القوانين ؟ وأخيرا ما هي الحلول في رأيكم ؟ 
القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

